#ubuntu-us-la 2012-03-16
<haz3lnut> why is this channel still so small?
<haz3lnut> Ubuntu should be taking over the world by now.
<haz3lnut> anyone here?
<haz3lnut> Ok Rob, I'll stay for a bit. But I might be sleeping by the time someone else comes on :-)
<Robdgreat> hello
<Robdgreat> this channel used to be quite a bit more active than it has been in recent (quite a few) months
<haz3lnut> zzzz
<haz3lnut> lazy suthinahs :-)
<haz3lnut> We live in the wrong state
<haz3lnut> Headed to bed, will check back in the AM.
<Robdgreat> yo yo yo yo
<r2d2rogers> haz3lnut: you about?
<Robdgreat> !
<Robdgreat> holy crap it's a Rogers
<r2d2rogers> howdy
<r2d2rogers> I think I'm gearing up for a baord game night instead of a minecraft one.
<Robdgreat> well phooey on you then
<Robdgreat> I'm not home tonight, anyway, and likely won't be on, but who knows
<Robdgreat> I might pop on from the laptop from my friend's place (though probably not - I think he's itching to finish the printer) and lay down some stone
<r2d2rogers> cool, I'll see if I'm right on the less computer time for my boys
<haz3lnut> I'm about now :-)
<haz3lnut> Had to pick up daughter from school.
<haz3lnut> Now I gotta go make her some soup.
<Robdgreat> >.>
<Robdgreat> darn, missed another 2.3 second window
<haz3lnut> back :-)
<haz3lnut> How is everyone?
<r2d2rogers> LOL
<r2d2rogers> wow
